# What's a good Brake Upgrade?



## OzFace (Mar 6, 2004)

hey again, 
i was wondering what are some good break upgrades for an 87 Nx (e16i) instead of regular replacements. i was wondering what's a good brand or just a compadible part from a better model? i got discs in the front and drums in the back. thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

BRAKE! check www.tirerack.com if they make hawk hps pads for your car...those are some great pads and you'll feel a difference immediately.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> BRAKE! check www.tirerack.com if they make hawk hps pads for your car...those are some great pads and you'll feel a difference immediately.



ditto..they make an awesom difference...BURNISH THEM CORRECTLY THOUGH or else they'll be crappy. I'm not sure if the Hawks are offered for the pulsar though...i got them for my fiances prizm though and like i said awesome difference. Front wheels lock up before the rear ones ever do  not that thats desireable but you get the idea of the stopping power.


----------



## OzFace (Mar 6, 2004)

*Oh Man Hahahah!!*



chimmike said:


> BRAKE! check www.tirerack.com if they make hawk hps pads for your car...those are some great pads and you'll feel a difference immediately.


lmao i didn't even realize i was typing "Break" lmao!! such a dumbass! hehe thanks for the info, and correction heh :thumbup:


----------



## OzFace (Mar 6, 2004)

*"Burnish"*



Gsolo said:


> ditto..they make an awesom difference...BURNISH THEM CORRECTLY THOUGH or else they'll be crappy. I'm not sure if the Hawks are offered for the pulsar though...i got them for my fiances prizm though and like i said awesome difference. Front wheels lock up before the rear ones ever do  not that thats desireable but you get the idea of the stopping power.



what do you mean "Burnish" them correctly? Like don't abuse them all harshly or something?


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

OzFace said:


> what do you mean "Burnish" them correctly? Like don't abuse them all harshly or something?


*Burnishing* is a process that usually involves taking the re-braked car onto the freeway up to speed, braking several times a certain way in order to 'break 'em in'. I just run organics; They seem to have better performance than semi-metallics, don't kill the rotors as fast and since replacing pads/shoes is so trivial, why not?

I'd love to see if there's a way to do a junkyard conversion to put rear discs on the '87 Pulsar; Would a '91-on Sentra's rear gear be the donor for this? I'm willing to fabricate/machine...

Speaking of junkyard: Hey, *Gsolo* and other "Warshingtonians": They finally started getting '91-up Sentras in the Lynnwood *Pull-A-Part* lot here, complete with the GA16DE engines. $150 plus core (Very cheap core...I think $5 or $10), you snag. Trannies are $51 + core.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

if your willin to fabricate/machene, then make rear conversion adapters, and you can put whatever brake system you want on there.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> *Burnishing* is a process that usually involves taking the re-braked car onto the freeway up to speed, braking several times a certain way in order to 'break 'em in'. I just run organics; They seem to have better performance than semi-metallics, don't kill the rotors as fast and since replacing pads/shoes is so trivial, why not?
> 
> I'd love to see if there's a way to do a junkyard conversion to put rear discs on the '87 Pulsar; Would a '91-on Sentra's rear gear be the donor for this? I'm willing to fabricate/machine...
> 
> Speaking of junkyard: Hey, *Gsolo* and other "Warshingtonians": They finally started getting '91-up Sentras in the Lynnwood *Pull-A-Part* lot here, complete with the GA16DE engines. $150 plus core (Very cheap core...I think $5 or $10), you snag. Trannies are $51 + core.


thanks for washington info...and with the Hawks they have a specific burnishing process starting slow then higher speed then a cool down. And the Hawks don't eat rotors really. And yes you can put rear disks on either from 91-94NX or from a SE-R


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

you can use nx2000 brakes, i am using the jdm ones on my 87 pulsar 
www.cardomain.com/id/det_gervs , the pics are on the third page


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I've done the AD22VF conversion (NX2000):

http://www.csulb.edu/~mwallin/brakes.html


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> thanks for washington info...and with the Hawks they have a specific burnishing process starting slow then higher speed then a cool down. And the Hawks don't eat rotors really. And yes you can put rear disks on either from 91-94NX or from a SE-R


Thanks for the disc advice, I'm goin' for it. Hey, *Gsolo*: When we gonna get together to pop the GA16DEs?

For $150, you get the entire engine long block, the pulleys, induction system (intake manifold, throttle body), exhaust manifold, and I believe the distributor; The flywheel's extra ($11).

I'm gonna take some more of this to the Engines threads...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> Thanks for the disc advice, I'm goin' for it. Hey, *Gsolo*: When we gonna get together to pop the GA16DEs?
> 
> For $150, you get the entire engine long block, the pulleys, induction system (intake manifold, throttle body), exhaust manifold, and I believe the distributor; The flywheel's extra ($11).
> 
> I'm gonna take some more of this to the Engines threads...


GA16 doesn't so anything for me, I've already got a CA20E to put in, eventually will find a DE head for it to pump out estimated 140hp


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> GA16 doesn't so anything for me, I've already got a CA20E to put in, eventually will find a DE head for it to pump out estimated 140hp


O welp, I understand; Any power gain I achieve is only good, so GA16DE it is. My car is the only car I got, so down time is bad. So on we go...


----------

